# Utricularia garden



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

I have got few tanks but they are low tech tanks. I really missed planted tank so I decided to make some after a quite long time.
This is still not final layout.

It is 24L. 40l*30w*20h cm.

light: 2 ramps. 1 ramp = 2x10W T8 4500K
Co2: pressurized. 1 bubble per 8 seconds.
substrate: ADA Amazonia and shrimp soil. 
ferts: JBL Florapol(under ADA) and JBL Ferropol(2ml after water change)

Flora: Utricularia graminifolia, Eleocharis parvulus
Fauna: Poropanchax normani, Otocinclus affinis, Tiger shrimps, Clithon sp.

*NOW- After 1 month*








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

*Poropanchax normani *








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

*Photo UG 5.12.2008 *








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

*Shrimp soil *








By khanh86 at 2009-01-09

Thanks for watch and hope you like it.

Khanh


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Great looking tank, do you have a straight on shot?


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

Amazing work!

You succeeded in making the tank look much larger. This really was my first impression. 

The plants look nice and healthy. Because you used only two plant species the general feeling is very natural.

Congratulations!


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank, Khanh.


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you!
UG grows really fast.

bigstick120: Like I said this is not final layout. Straight shot still doesn't look good as I want. I'll update in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Deeck (Apr 29, 2008)

:shock: beautiful tank very very good utricularia graminifolia is my favorite plant, even that in Chile is difficult here to bring plants of outside like which as much I want to have 

greetings from Chile


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. I love the lampeyes. I want some but they would be an expensive snack for my angels.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ask me if I love this plant!!! I've been trying to get it to grow in my 10g shrimp tank. I think it may be starting to take off. I got it going well once and ended up with clado from the LFS - ruined it all. This last time I planted I didn't get a good stock to begin from, but I think it's beginning to grow! Here's to crossing your fingers!


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

What is shrimp soil?????


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice tank, I love the UG. Very green tank!


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Lovely layout Khanh!
Are you oversea Vietnamese? please join our aqua community in:
http://www.aquabird.com.vn/forums/
Welcome!


----------



## cclansman (Jan 29, 2007)

nice tank, i really like the rock work!


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

24 liters ? :shock:
Incredible. You have perfectly managed to give the impression that it's a lot bigger.


----------



## kjaer (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I thought this tank was around 120 cm when i first saw it. The UG really looks great one of my favourite plants.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

can i buy some UG off you? lol 

very nice tank!


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks!

dryn: I bought it in Vienna. It was named Shrimp soil and packed in transparent package. I really don't know what brand it is. But it lower ph and kh like ADA Amazonia too.

Blue_Dolphinvn: Yes, I live in Prague.


----------



## Khanh (Mar 20, 2006)

Update. I have changed the layout but I don't know if it is better or not. What do you think?









By khanh86 at 2009-03-06


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Incredible...:hail:


----------



## maxima (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahhh...so beautiful. I'm in awe...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love those blue eyes in the back. That is some UG!!!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

FANTASTIC sense of depth!


----------



## rahamen (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful Tank Khanh with a successful depth effect. I' m also trying to get the Utricularia gramminifolia here with no success.

Rgds


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautifull UG, I'm also trying to get it in Croatia and no success.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a question about UG that I am hopeing you can help me answer. My UG likes to grow really well for 3-4 days fill in all the gaps on the substrate, then it dies off in large clumps, just melts away. then it grows right back and does the whole process all over again!!! I do have it mixed with E. Tanellus, and HC I wonder if it is just that it does not like competing for space or something. I am using R.O. water and high amounts of CO2 water Temp is like 74F ish. Any help you can give me would be great thanks.


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi together,

the old layout was good, but the current is better, it has a graceful spirit.
I like the new rocks and the plants in the background.

Johann


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice setup. I love UG


----------



## patx (Dec 18, 2006)

that is a 24L ?

Wow!


----------



## tom_zg (Oct 20, 2006)

wow... i am not a great fan of nature style aquariums, but this is really magnificent! really, really impressive, and as someone mentioned already, it affords a great sense of depth, not to mention the natural balance!


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

pictures pictures and more


----------

